# Terrible Squat Issues



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

im having a lot of issues with my squat, compared to my deadlift and bodyweight weight its a disgrace.

I cant seem to get my form down either it just feels impossible to me ! my weight hasnt gone up on my squat at all while ive been doing 5/3/1 because everytime the weight goes up i just cant handle it and my form and depth falls apart till i have to squat because i'll probably hurt myself if i carry on.

any of the lads here got anything for me ? tips or accesory work to help me get my form and leg drive sorted.

my deadlift max is 160+ (havent tested in a few months)

my squat max is tops 110 !


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Have you ever tried using wraps? What kind of form are you currently using to squat?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Beans said:


> Have you ever tried using wraps? What kind of form are you currently using to squat?


knee wraps ? nope i havent mate didnt want to use them as a crutch so to speak 100% raw, I would like to try a belt but a decent one costs a fair bit !

this is one of my issues, i cant decide which foot placement feels natural, but i try to go with with a medium stance (just outside shoulder width) as for bar placement id say i use a high bar positioning.

ill try to find a video of me squatting now


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Post up a video can't help you without it other than possibly move your stance a rad wider and if not already point your ties at like 45 degrees outward.

I find this helps a lot also pick a point just slightly above level eye line and stare at it helps keep your chest up and prevents you slumping forward which will mean the weight jumps forward and becomes extremely difficult to lift.

If all else fails drop the weight down to 20kg and nail your form and build back up. We've all done it and afterwards your so much better for it, once your confident with the lift weight flies up.

I was in a very similar position to yourself and it took a good few months to fix. Working on my deadlift now trying to make sure form is perfect. if you look at all the big guys most of them lift properly and with confidence. It takes time. Xxx


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

uploading some vids now lads bare with me !


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

me squatting 75kg for a few ! all i could find sorry and its sideways :/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

take those sh1tty trainers off ffs .

stance looks ok bar is a tad high on your neck .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> take those sh1tty trainers off ffs .
> 
> stance looks ok bar is a tad high on your neck .


haha will deffo go barefoot from now on, cheers for the vid aswell will have a watch now


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> take those sh1tty trainers off ffs .
> 
> stance looks ok bar is a tad high on your neck .


Why the trainers? I'm wanting to improve my squat rom.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't necessarily need to be barefoot. You do want something flat though.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

from what I can see youre not keeping your upper back tight enough and chest needs to be out more, keep the knees pushed out but not overly much... stance imho could be a tad wider with toes slightly out more (when you walk do you walk with toes out in each step or more in, this can determine foot placement)... take a breathe and get some intrabdominal pressure going to keep the midsection tight and supportive... thats about all for know but you may also need to get your head out of the lift by this I mean it can be a hugely mental issue more than a physical... something I have found to be very important in the last year...


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

You'll probably suit a more low bar squat style with the bar on your rear delts rather than on top of the traps. Particularly when training for strength as the low bar squat is more of a hip drive.

Trainers may be the major issue here though. And you have the bar stops incredibly high. I think you're probably over thinking it and gettin nervous?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tight hipflexors IMO

Hard to tell without seeing you do other movements TBH.

I would spend a good few mins before squatting stretching your hips out and doing some dynmic stretching to get the movement back in the hips.

Could also be tight calves..

Powerlifters prefer to squat barefoot, olympic lifter squat in lifting shoes which have a big block under your heel,

Personally I prefer to have some sort of heel as it allows you to go deeper than a [email protected] powerlifter 'parallel'


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

When I squat I found picking a spot on the mirror opposite around eye level when standing then keep focusing on that spot when you squat down. It keeps my chin up, chest out and back tight.

I saw best results from doing 12-15 reps over 3 or sometimes 4 sets, this really builds up good form and confidence and properly hammers the legs too!!

Still can go mega heavy compared to my deadlift but am improving steadily and feeling more confident each session.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

DB said:


> Tight hipflexors IMO
> 
> Hard to tell without seeing you do other movements TBH.
> 
> ...


What kind of stretch is best? I usually do a few reps with just the bar, down really low, feels like im stretching but not sure...?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Ewen and DB Are more than likely right

Its not one thing its prob a few things. Form does not look to bad but like ewen said. Trainers of some converse baseball boots with flat soles with make you more stable on your base which is where your generating your power. I have terrible hips and hams with weakness and tight muscles. this pushes me of balance at the bottom of the squats. I am working on Stretching those hips and hams out more and strengthing them.

You would prob be best starting again so lowering your weight and working real hard on the form. Get to the bottom and hold for a few seconds. do lots of hip and ham stretches before

Thats just my opinion and it seems to be helping me. My squatting weight is not really going up at the mo but the form and how comtable it is has improved greatly. Keep doing it wrong and your asking for an injury


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> What kind of stretch is best? I usually do a few reps with just the bar, down really low, feels like im stretching but not sure...?


That's not really stretching matey,

Overhead walking lunges- Hold a 15kg plate above your height and do walking lunges making sure you take a long stride, get good depth and keep the torso perfectly upright,

Also this! You'll look like a bellend but it will work- I do these movements but in a walking lunge






I bet 90% of people on here would improve their squat with just a few mins of this


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

DB said:


> That's not really stretching matey,
> 
> Overhead walking lunges- Hold a 15kg plate above your height and do walking lunges making sure you take a long stride, get good depth and keep the torso perfectly upright,
> 
> ...


Ha ha, would definitely get some funny looks in the gym if I stretch like that!! Will warm up n stretch in the workshop before I train legs. Looking forward to the walking lunges, they sound killer 

Thank you.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DB said:


> Tight hipflexors IMO
> 
> Hard to tell without seeing you do other movements TBH.
> 
> ...


with light weights though  

I use converse allstars have a nice flat sole no give and really good for lifting... no awkward block under the heel too which is not necessarily the best idea for squatting, flat all the way...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DB said:


> That's not really stretching matey,
> 
> Overhead walking lunges- Hold a 15kg plate above your height and do walking lunges making sure you take a long stride, get good depth and keep the torso perfectly upright,
> 
> ...


who cares how you look as long as it improves your lift...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Greyphantom said:


> who cares how you look as long as it improves your lift...


That's what powerlifters say! Bodybuilding is all about looking fcuking cool 24/7  Eh Bro


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DB said:


> Tight hipflexors IMO
> 
> Hard to tell without seeing you do other movements TBH.
> 
> ...


you skinny powerlifters wear high heels though :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ewen said:


> you skinny powerlifters wear high heels though :lol:


LOL I don't do anything heavy.. Fcuk that! I may break a sweat and get out of breath.. Both detrimental for posing inbetween sets


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DB said:


> LOL I don't do anything heavy.. Fcuk that! I may break a sweat and get out of breath.. Both detrimental for posing inbetween sets


haha so it is true you wear high heels no wonder you got good calves :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

DB said:


> That's not really stretching matey,
> 
> Overhead walking lunges- Hold a 15kg plate above your height and do walking lunges making sure you take a long stride, get good depth and keep the torso perfectly upright,
> 
> ...


Damn it bro - you just posted up the best shapes I throw on the dance floor! Don't do that!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DB said:


> That's what powerlifters say! Bodybuilding is all about looking fcuking cool 24/7  Eh Bro


you throw up the bigs weights bro you dont worry about LOOKING cool cos you ARE fvcking cool cuz


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Greyphantom said:


> you throw up the bigs weights bro you dont worry about LOOKING cool cos you ARE fvcking cool cuz


No chance! All about looking like you can bench 200kg regardless of what you can actually lift


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Try using dumbells mate, it may enable you to concentrate more on ab engagement and posture. If you feel lighter on ya upper body you may even get a better push as you only have legs to focus on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dimo said:


> Try using dumbells mate, it may enable you to concentrate more on ab engagement and posture. If you feel lighter on ya upper body you may even get a better push as you only have legs to focus on.


serious ?

the only way to get a better squat is by squatting .

fact .


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

loads of knowledge in here for me to get to work on, for now im just gonna go barefoot and do some stretching beforehand.

gonna drop the weights right down aswell untill my form comes naturally.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

ewen said:


> serious ?
> 
> the only way to get a better squat is by squatting .
> 
> fact .


Ouch you didn't just say that did you? I thought you knew better 

Someone who has a **** squat that just does alot of squatting will turn unto someone who is very good at doing **** squats!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Ouch you didn't just say that did you? I thought you knew better
> 
> Someone who has a **** squat that just does alot of squatting will turn unto someone who is very good at doing **** squats!


 :lol:

true .

so the moral of the story is learn how to squat then squat more


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

I was struggling with my squats, so I took a look at Stronglifts 5x5... Originally I would put 130kg on the bar with a high bar placement & could only do half reps (must have looked like a right numpty)... I dropped down to 80kg with a lower bar placement, and built back up from there, 9 weeks later I'm squatting 140kg 5x5 with correct form, onto 142.5kg on Monday, I also use a pair of Dunlop green flash trainers to squat in.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

beardogg said:


> I was struggling with my squats, so I took a look at Stronglifts 5x5... Originally I would put 130kg on the bar with a high bar placement & could only do half reps (must have looked like a right numpty)... I dropped down to 80kg with a lower bar placement, and built back up from there, 9 weeks later I'm squatting 140kg 5x5 with correct form, onto 142.5kg on Monday, I also use a pair of Dunlop green flash trainers to squat in.


sounds good mate , ive actually took the 5x5 route myself and come off 5/3/1 while i sort my **** out on the squats because the lack of leg drive has started to affect my deadlift now

did 5x5 with 60kg today but every rep was spot on, gonna go up 5kg to 65 next week


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

did 150kg friday, but only managed 5/5/5/5/4 so to try again for my full set tomorrow


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

when sqautting pretend your getting on and off the toilet


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just don't make a mess of your pants


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> when sqautting pretend your getting on and off the toilet


Don't people think its stran?ge when you pull yer kegs down


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I prefer to think i am getting on and off my misses face coz i always like to go deep on her face with my sweaty ring piece !


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

powerhousepeter said:


> when sqautting pretend your getting on and off the toilet


What do you do with the crossword?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

DB said:


> Tight hipflexors IMO
> 
> Hard to tell without seeing you do other movements TBH.
> 
> ...


Great advice here concerning the hips.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Know how you feel OP. Ive got this exact issue despite having done my fair share of squatting in my youth. Just left the gym after the worlds most strained warm up and 1 sh1te effort "heavy" set and I have a proper bag on :cursing:There just isn't a path that is natural. If my feet weren't fixed to the floor the natural path for my legs to extend would appear to be in an arc . Bloody torture


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Just don't make a mess of your pants


i squat in the buff mate


----------

